# ANYONE HAVE ACNE OILY PRONE SKIN?????



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks to my PCOS and since coming off the contraceptive pill 2.5 years ago I have suffered with vile acne and oily skin/hair. 

Can anyone recommend a really good moisturisor, ideally that's oil free, fragrance free, non comedogenic and alcohol free - its a tall order I know!

I'm just sick of wasting money on products that don't work.

Thanks ladies


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Tinky,

Hope you are OK??

My skin is a horrible nightmare due to my PCOS. I have tried literally everything under the sun and the only things that seem to have helped me is dermalogica, you can buy a special mini-edition for oily prone skin to try all the bits. The moisturiser is nice and light but enough. Also lancome neurocalm moisturiser I found to be really amazing too. But again these might not work for everyone but is worth a go

xxx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi DayDreamer,

I'm feeling sick with anxiety still, but a fraction better....How are you doing?

I've used the dermalogica special cleansing gel, which is too drying and also the microfoliant, but it seems to bring me out in lots of little bumps. 

I haven't tried their moisturisor though - which do you use? Is the Lancome one oil free?

xx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh hun   anxiety is such an awful thing. I really wish there was some advice I could give you to make you feel better...but really glad to hear you are feeling better even if it is just a little, it is a step in the right direction  

Oh really? Special cleansing gel is the only face wash I can use I always use pre-cleanse first too which I think is super amazing, sorry to hear it is not good for you...what face wash do you use? Microfoliant is quite harsh, I use skin prep scrub instead.

The moisturiser is active moist, I have used this for about 2 years now and I wouldn't use anything else.

The lancome one I only used for a month as I somehow ended up with a sample of the day and night versions and I then just went back to dermalogica, probably because its £40 a pot   I have just had a look online and it says oil-in-water texture so maybe not the best for you?

xxx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

It really is and now i'm loosing the weight i worked so hard to put on, i'm now 7.8 again which isn't helpful when trying to conceive :-(

It the active moist oil free? Do you not find the cleansing gel drying? I couldn't believe it when I looked at the ingredients, it has sodium laureth sulphate in which is terrible for your skin!

xx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh no that's no good hun, are you seeing a counsellor or anything else to help you?

Yes the active moist is oil free, it is really light unlike a lot of other moisturisers that are really thick and oily and just sit on top of your skin! 

No for some reason it doesn't dry my skin, thankfully therwise I would be stuck where else to turn, I haven't heard of sodium laureth sulphate before but it doesn't sound good   When I run out and I use something else for a day I have awful painful acne so I will stick with it and hope for the best I think!

xxx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

When I do the speed mapping (acne) on the dermalogica website it comes up recommending the dermal clay cleanser, daily microfoliant, sebum clearing masque and clearing mattifier?


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

I was very surprised to see it contained S.L.Sulphate as it's a very harsh detergent which is what makes the product foam up. That's the culprit for drying skin out. Do you break out at all when using the face wash, or moisturisor? I must admit I only used it a couple of times, but when I saw it contained that ingredient I stopped.

The pre cleanse scrub sounds interesting? 

What type of acne do you suffer with? Mine is cystic acne which is all under the skin, so I have lots of scarring on my cheeks :-( 

I'm that low i'm considering putting the fertility on hold and going on the accutane drug for 6 months to clear it up, as we've tried everything else!!

It is making me feel so miserable and I've lost all my confidence. I'm utterly embarrassed by how I look now.

Pre TTC I was a happy and confident girl with lovely blonde hair.... now i'm miserable, have low self esteem and boring brown (had no choice) thinning/brittle hair :-(


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Have you ever had the skin mapping done by a profession in dermalogica? 

I have a couple of times and the some of the products they recommended I didn't like, maybe I am too impatient and didn't perservere enough with it   I was told dermal clay cleanser and it wasn't for me, I feel like I need something that lathers up with water and feels like you are actually cleaning...all in my mind   Sebum clearing masque is amazing, also for acne the special clearing booster is good-it is like a gel texture and you just tab it on each individual spot it is really calming and makes them less red and angry. I have never used clearing mattifier but it sounds good... 

It is always a case of trial and error with these things which is a nightmare as it is all so expensive and there isn't a never ending pot of money!   If you go to your local stockists of dermalogica they usually have some sample sachets, it would be worth going and getting a few of those to see what you like before you commit to buying anything? I have been known to get them just before pay day when I have run out...bit cheeky but never mind  

xxx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

My partners mum swears by dermalogica, although she suffers only with dry skin. She's nearly 60 and her skin is amazing, waaay better than mine and i'm 27!! She often goes to the salon to repurchase her fav products so I might ask her to pick me up some samples when she's next there. 

Which would you recommend I try?

I had the speeding mapping done once before, but because I was having treatment for my acne and was TTC they said the only safe products were the ultra calming range, but I found that way to oily, but I probably didn't give any of it enough of a chance though! I panic at the first sign of a new spot!!

My partners mum brought me the sample kit in the acne range, but I took it back because I was worried of wasting her money..Perhaps I should have tried that?

Have you used any oral anti biotics, or topical retinoids? xx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Can I ask what you didn't like about the clay cleanser? Is it really drying? Did it remove makeup? xxx


----------



## flowerfly33 (Oct 26, 2011)

I'd recommend Liz Earle Cleanse and Polish.  It is natural, doesn't dry your skin out, and if you have really oily skin you can use it without a moisturiser.  I have had skin problems since being a teenager, and it is the only thing gentle enough to keep my skin on track most of the time.  You can buy in online - go to Liz earle . com


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks flowerfly 

I used Liz earle cleanse and polish years ago, but found it to be too rich for my skin and broke me out :-(

xx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh gosh that's typical that the foaming is what I love in face wash!! I do have breakouts still, mostly around AF but nowehere near as bad or sore as when I use anything else.

Pre-cleanse is amazing, it is an cleansing oil (don't worry it doesn't soak into the skin!!) and you use it before cleanser to get rid of any deep down dirt, makeup etc...and actually takes off excess oil! The exfoliant is called skin prep scrub, it is quite a harsh exfoliant but I need to feel like it is actually scrubbing my skin, again all in my head   I would recommend you try some samples from the clearing range and pick which bits you like best, but also pre-cleanse and definately the active moist, and some of the masques as they are lovely too. I am the same I don't tend to give things long enough to work but I really would recommend dermalogica is something to perservere with, especially since our skin seems to be quite similar it is definately worth a go! The sample kits are brilliant to try things out, but bless you worrying of your mum wasting her money, that is really sweet of you. As for any other oral anti biotics or topical retinoids, I have been prescribed so much from GPs but I only ever found 1 thing that worked, just my luck we moved house the next month and my new GP couldn't find any record of what it was   With dermal clay cleanser, it just didn't feel like a cleanser to me it felt more like a face masque  I tried it in a sample and I just wasn't wowed into buying it but it is worth getting a sample to see what you think?

My acne is the same, it is so painful isn't it? I have lots of scars too, I have to wear a lot of foundation!

What is accutane? I have never heard of that.

I know how you feel hun   I am sorry that you feel the same, it is hard what IF and treatments does to you emotionally which I think has an affect on exterior and also how much you feel like you can be bothered to do with yourself- I know I don't make as much effort now, especially since I started IVF I just keep thinking...what's the point?! I just feel so exhausted!

I hope you are starting to feel more like yourself again soon   You are welcome to message me anytime if you are feeling down, want to have a good moan or just a chat   xxx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Daydreamer,

Thanks for your reply x

I will make sure I get some of those samples, thanks.

My acne is vile. Its mainly on my cheeks and chin, but it is so painful and my scarring is the worst bit about it. I have lots of pock hole marks after the cysts have gone :-(

I too have tried just about everything, all except the Roaccutane, but that really is the last resort. It is a very controversial drug, as it is extremely strong and has massive effects on the body, hence why you need to be constantly monitored whilst on it. It is only used as a last resort for people who haven't responded to ALL other medications, someone like me.... To go on it though I need to be on two forms of contraception (due to severe abnormalities it would cause to a fetus) and I would have to commit to it for 6-8 months!!!

I really don't want to go on it, but the acne is wearing me down so much. I have no confidence whatsoever and feel like whats the point, I'm so unhappy its making my partner unhappy, but having a baby is the most important thing to us. My partner is worried all the stress and anxiety will be a hindrance when we start treatment privately and is trying to get me to have a break from it for a while.

I've been off work six months and have attend a meeting re: my job and i'm terrified. I am feeling no better than I did six months ago, if anything I feel a whole lot worse :-(

Life is so unfair.


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh hun, for the scars and marks on your skin have you thought about maybe going to a cosmetic surgery clinic, most do non-surgical techniques for skin to help with scars etc...I have been meaning to have a skil peel for a long time but other things just come up, and TTC journey is taking forever and will start taking up my money soon too   Do any foundations cover your scars/marks? I have just discovered illamasqua rich liquid and it is amazing, covers all my scars and blemishes really well.

Aaah I have actually heard of this stuff, not by name but when you mention being monitored etc... How do you feel about taking a break from TTC to do this? Have you seen a dermatologist about your scan?

Have you decided what you are going to do from here about any further treatments?

You are right, life is unfair hun...I have come to the conclusion I have used up all my luck getting my gorgeous husband and now there is none left for us to have a baby   so stupid to think like this but I don't know why we are going through this? I bet you feel the same hun  

Oh no when is your meeting? Are your work understanding? xxx


----------



## Finky1983 (May 13, 2012)

Tinky have you had any luck with a herbalist or the candida diet?


----------

